# New 222k User



## mullinon (Mar 5, 2012)

I've been using a 322 for the past few years and recently received a 222k. I'm not worried about the HD programming yet. My 322 was connected to Dish Pro Plus Twin LNB. I disconnected the 322 and connected the 222k. Started it up did the check switch, found 119, 110. It actually received some sort of download and then it told me to contact dish to activate. Spoke with dish, they advised me that it could not be activated because it needed to be connected to a dish 1000. I haven't yet acquired one of those yet. Is it really necessary? Is 129 really needed to activate? Is there a way to get around this for now so I can activate it and worry about the dish 1000 later?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

The 1000 dish is only necessary in order to receive the HD programming. Just tell them it's connected to it. You will still receive the SD signals fine.


----------



## mullinon (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, I wasn't clear with them about the fact that I was using a DPP twin LNB at first. They apparently attempted to send the signal and the unit would not activate. While troubleshooting I had to come clean that I wasn't using a Dish 1000. That's when they advised me that it could not be activated until I installed a dish 1000.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

mullinon said:


> Well, I wasn't clear with them about the fact that I was using a DPP twin LNB at first. They apparently attempted to send the signal and the unit would not activate. While troubleshooting I had to come clean that I wasn't using a Dish 1000. That's when they advised me that it could not be activated until I installed a dish 1000.


Do you plan on installing a 1000.x yourself anytime soon? If you send me a PM with your phone number or account number, I can get it activated for you.


----------



## mullinon (Mar 5, 2012)

[email protected] Network said:


> Do you plan on installing a 1000.x yourself anytime soon? If you send me a PM with your phone number or account number, I can get it activated for you.


So it is possible to activate without being connected to a dish 1000 or all 3 satellites.

I will likely install a dish 1000 in a month or two, no time right now.

Rather than sending my info to you, can you suggest how I would go about requesting a dish representative via the 800 number to perform this.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

It is possible to activate it without the proper dish being installed. I can't go into details how, but I can do it for you rather than calling the 1-800 number


----------



## zookeeper (Jan 4, 2007)

If you have an old Dish 300 around point it at 129 and input it to your DPP lnb and you don't need a Dish 1000.x


----------



## mullinon (Mar 5, 2012)

zookeeper said:


> If you have an old Dish 300 around point it at 129 and input it to your DPP lnb and you don't need a Dish 1000.x


I was going to try that, but unfortunately the LNB on my old dish does not
say Dish Pro and so I believe it will not work with my DPP.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

FYI, the reason why Dish does not want to activate a receiver in this kind of scenario is because most of the HD channels in a 110/119/129 configuration are on the 129 location.... so, if Dish activates you then you add an HD package and complain "where are my HD channels that I'm paying for"... Dish gets caught in a trap of having activated you for a receiver and package that they cannot possibly deliver.

It's easier to deny the activation unless the customer actually has the proper satellite dishes installed as that eliminates the customer coming back later and complaining "why did you activate this when you knew it wouldn't work"... and I'm not saying the OP here would do that... he sounds like a typical self-installer that does things in stages and would not complain until he had updated all of his equipment... but you can bet a lot of other Dish customers would gripe... thus the requirement.


----------



## zookeeper (Jan 4, 2007)

mullinon said:


> I was going to try that, but unfortunately the LNB on my old dish does not
> say Dish Pro and so I believe it will not work with my DPP.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.


I just switched from a 322 to a 222k, you probably have a Dish 500 dish that was pointed at 110 and 119 and you should have a Dish Pro Plus LNB. If so you have two lines and an input on your LNB . I had a Dish 300 pointed at 61.5 on my input. If you have a 300 around point it at 129 and run a line to the Dish 500 dish LNB input and you will have 110, 119, and 129. Good Luck with whatever you try!!!


----------

